# DORICO - to bug or not to bug



## mscp (Mar 28, 2019)

Hi,

I'm trialling DORICO 2, and I'm not sure whether my MacBook Pro is acting up or if Dorico is infested with bugs. 

One frustrating example: Sometimes the record, and metronome buttons stop working, and I can't record nor hear the click track when I hit play. I have to roll the dice - really. Surrealism at best.

Could it be a bug?


----------



## Daniel S. (Mar 29, 2019)

Hi, Daniel from Steinberg here. I've not come across any reports of the Record button not working, but it is worth knowing that you can't enable/disable the click during playback: you have to stop playback (or indeed recording) and then change the state of the click, then restart playback. This is definitely something we plan to change in future. In the meantime, if you have any more questions about the software, there's a really helpful forum staffed by me and other members of the Dorico team at the Steinberg site.


----------



## mscp (Mar 29, 2019)

Daniel S. said:


> Hi, Daniel from Steinberg here. I've not come across any reports of the Record button not working, but it is worth knowing that you can't enable/disable the click during playback: you have to stop playback (or indeed recording) and then change the state of the click, then restart playback. This is definitely something we plan to change in future. In the meantime, if you have any more questions about the software, there's a really helpful forum staffed by me and other members of the Dorico team at the Steinberg site.



Hi Daniel,

Unfortunately, the record button does not work sometimes. Also, the metronome does not always work even if I halt playback and click on it. Should I reinstall the software? Should I record a video for clarification?

Thank you.


----------



## Daniel S. (Apr 1, 2019)

Sure, if you can easily record a video to show me what's going on, that would be helpful.


----------



## Saxer (Apr 1, 2019)

Don't forget to create empty bars first as it's not possible to record into non existing bars in Dorico.


----------

